# Chemistry Univeristry Lecturer/ Associate professor Salary in Dubai



## DestinyTitan (May 16, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

I just wanted to some guideline/help.
Am currently doing a PhD in chemistry at Warwick Univeristry (England, UK).

Am interested to work in university lecturing in Dubai hopefully next year.

Just wanted to know what's the salary difference between a lecturer and assistant proffesor?

Also is an instructor same as lecturer or are salaries different?

And finally is a PhD the main requirements to be an assistant professor?

I got a BSc (2.1) and MSc (Merit), do you guys think with a PhD I will have good changes to get a job next year or is it really competitive?

Any advice/guidance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## g_n_a (Oct 1, 2010)

DestinyTitan said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to some guideline/help.
> Am currently doing a PhD in chemistry at Warwick Univeristry (England, UK).
> ...


You will probably find it rather difficult to get a job as lecturer with a fresh PhD. Most universities will look for post doctoral experience and a few first author publications as well.

And from what I have seen, there isn't much demand for chemistry teachers in the Gulf, unless of course, the chemistry happens to be petroleum related.


----------

